# firewire karte, egal welche?



## baronvonvestholm (23. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

Habe mir heute eine externe Soundkarte bzw. Audiointerface (Saffire Pro 14) gekauft und brauche noch eine Firewire Karte. Nun meine frage, ist es egal welche ich nehme oder sollte ich bei der wahl aufpassen?

Achso, noch eine kleine Frage: Beeinflusst eine Firewirekarte die im Pci-e x1 steckt, den pci-e x16 anschluss? Und wie ist das bei PCI


----------



## Tommi1 (23. Mai 2013)

Wenn Du Dir sicher bist, das es egal ist, sag bescheid bevor Du eine kaufst.

Hab hier eine rumliegen, welche (mit anderen Teilen) auf den Wertstoffhof kommen soll.

Die kannste dann haben für lau.


----------



## baronvonvestholm (24. Mai 2013)

@Tommi1

Danke für das Angebot aber ich brauch schnell eine^^, ich will mir morgen eine beim arlt kaufen und weiß nicht ob eine günstige für 10€ reicht oder doch eine für 40€ her muss


----------



## OctoCore (24. Mai 2013)

Kannst ja mal schauen, obs deine auserwählte Karte auch bei Amazon gibt und dich durch die Rezensionen arbeiten.
Aber eine 1x-Karte hat keinen Einfluss auf den Grafik-Slot, wenn du sie in einen 1x-Steckplatz steckst - wenn du sie in den zweiten SLI/CF-Slot steckst, dann schon.
Und eine PCI-Karte (reicht im Prinzip locker) hat den Nachteil, dass der PCI-Bus praktisch ausstirbt. Da ist das Problem, dass du sie beim nächsten Mainboard vielleicht nicht mehr einstecken kannst.


----------



## baronvonvestholm (24. Mai 2013)

beim nächsten mainboard kauf achte ich darauf das firewire dabei ist^^ deswegen ists ja wurscht


----------



## nfsgame (24. Mai 2013)

baronvonvestholm schrieb:


> beim nächsten mainboard kauf achte ich darauf das firewire dabei ist^^ deswegen ists ja wurscht


 
Dann aber kein VIA-Chip - habe ich auf meinem MSI nur Probleme in Kombination mit dem Fireface 800 (Aussetzer und Knacken zum Teil auch bei 512 Samples Buffer @ 96kHz, 192kHz sorgen für Systemabsturz, In Cubase ungewöhnliche ASIO-Last die in Audition CS6 aber nicht vorhanden ist). Besser Karten/Chips von TI, die laufen aus Erfahrung stabiler.
RME hat dazu eine kleine Übersicht über mögliche Stolpersteine : RME: Support TechInfo


----------



## bingo88 (24. Mai 2013)

Hier gibt es Infos direkt bei Focusrite zu dem Thema. Du kannst auf jeden Fall nicht jede x-beliebige Karte nehmen, das kann zu Problemen führen.


----------



## baronvonvestholm (24. Mai 2013)

wie merkt man das eine karte inkompatibel ist? ich hab jetzt damit ich überhaupt mein Interface nutzen kann eine PCI Karte für 11€ beim ARLT gekauft, es ist eine Digitus mit max 400 mps und 4 ausgängen


----------



## bingo88 (24. Mai 2013)

Naja, wenn es nicht funktioniert, dann ist sie inkompatibel  Sicher kannst du eigentlich nur sein, wenn du eine der empfohlenen Karten/Chipsätze kaufst. Bei allem anderen kann es funktionieren, muss aber nicht.


----------



## baronvonvestholm (24. Mai 2013)

hab mir das tool von focusrite gedownloadet, es sagt das dieser via chipsatz kompatibel ist


----------



## bingo88 (25. Mai 2013)

Ich habe auch einen VIA-Chipsatz (allerdings onboard) und damit funktioniert das einwandfrei (Saffire Pro 24 DSP).


----------



## nfsgame (25. Mai 2013)

baronvonvestholm schrieb:


> wie merkt man das eine karte inkompatibel ist? ich hab jetzt damit ich überhaupt mein Interface nutzen kann eine PCI Karte für 11€ beim ARLT gekauft, es ist eine Digitus mit max 400 mps und 4 ausgängen


 

Klickser sind meistens ein Anhaltspunkt. In Folge dessen versucht zumindest der RME-Treiber die Latenz hochzusetzen - gelingt nicht immer erfolgreich.


----------

